# Turbo Kit.



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

I want to get a turbo kit for a 91 240sx. I've been searching for a good kit because I dont want to buy seperate parts from different places and have something not match up. I also want to get forged pistons to be able to withstand the boost. Can anyone help?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah....for the same price you can swap in an SR20DET, and it'll be more reliable overall than a turbocharged KA, and more powerful with more potential


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yeah....for the same price you can swap in an SR20DET, and it'll be more reliable overall than a turbocharged KA, and more powerful with more potential


that wasnt what he asked. 

you can get a turbo kit for about 3000-3500 dollars depending on the kit and the options that come with it. i dont know many sites with them listed, one i do know is turbo-kits.com you should search on google or yahoo for "240sx turbo kits" and believe me you'll get plenty of hits. the ka24det engine has proven itself very reliable as more tuners opt to go this route. the key points id suggest you address are pistons (aka the weakest link) and engine fuel management. a good safc goes a long way. there is a guy on the forum putting down 404hp and 409 ft/lbs on 16 lbs with only a few mods and a modified version of the aem ems! with that said good luck on your project and let us know what happens next! :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Kojima has stated very often that at those power numbers the KA24 will not last.


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

as the popularity of the KA gets bigger and bigger, the power numbers will become more and more reliable. ride in a KA-T and an SR, the difference is vast. the KA has a lot more power than anyone would think. a stock for stock swap is foolish, why drop money into a stock engine with stock potential, when you can get a turbo for the KA and be faster? sure the aftermarket is flooded with SR parts, but the name of the game is being different and innovative. The KA has huge potential to be a very reliable and very potent engine if given to the right shop.


----------

